# Variadores de Velocidad



## candexis (Ene 7, 2008)

Hola, me gustaria saber por que en un variador de velocidad a medida que aumenta la frecuencia que entrega el varador al motor la potencia de este aumento, es decir la corriente del motor aumenta, me gustaria saber matematicamente como ocurre este fenomeno. 

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Una forma de expresar la potencia es decir que es el trabajo realizado durante un cierto tiempo.
Si tu aceleras el motor (Variador mediante), haces mas trabajo en el mismo tiempo, en consecuencia aumentaste la potencia que entrega el motor, y que este toma del variador.



Saludos


----------



## ZOH (Ene 10, 2008)

En todo se conserva la energía, si tiene un buen diseño del variador y no tiene grandes perdidas de calor, entonces al aumentar la velocidad del motor necesariamente pierde torque, eso lo puede ver claramente en la curva par velocidad de cualquier motor. Si tiene otra duda con gusto.


----------



## teopter09 (Jun 24, 2009)

hola necesito el manual de un variador de velocidad marca yaskawa, modelo:cimr-j7am20p4
muchas grcias de anticipado


----------



## isalows (Ago 6, 2009)

Saludos que tal necesito un favor alguien me puede decir si hay alguna clase de firmware en los abb acs800 ya que tengo problemas con uno en donde no puedp restaurar el sistema defaul porque el seccion 99.03 cuando le doy restaurar no me sale nada de no le doy si y no pasa nada   el error que me tira basicamente es ppcc link alguien  me puede ayudar con eso por favor 

Gracias


----------



## Torpedero (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, acabo de ver este circuito por la red y os quería preguntar si se podría utilizar para controlar un motorcillo en un coche radiocontrol (detras del receptor digital) como variador de velocidad o necesita de alguna reforma.

Os pongo dos imagenes, ya que uno esta diseñado para variar la velocidad directamente con un potenciometro (img1.gif) 



y el otro, al parecer se le ha hecho una reforma para recibir los impulsos (img2.gif), junto con la tension de alimentacion del receptor digital.



No dispongo de mas informacion al respecto y mis conocimientos son muy basicos en este terreno, por lo que os agradezco enormemente vuestra ayuda en cuanto si necesita de alguna reforma mas adecuada para mis necesiades.

Saludos.

P.D.: quisiera montarlo en sendas maquetas de un coche y en un barco, ambos radiocontrol.


----------



## samuel celin (Dic 10, 2009)

mira este circuito funciona perfectamente yo lo he ensayado varias veces con muy buenos resultados y el transistor de salida el irf830 te soporta corriente de hasta 8 amperios tienes que colocarle disipador de calor.


----------



## Torpedero (Dic 11, 2009)

samuel celin dijo:


> mira este circuito funciona perfectamente yo lo he ensayado varias veces con muy buenos resultados y el transistor de salida el irf830 te soporta corriente de hasta 8 amperios tienes que colocarle disipador de calor.



Gracias Samuel, si pudieras ser mas exacto en el consejo, veras, tengo dudas acerca de donde conectar la entrada de pulsos que viene del receptor de RF de digital.

En el segundo esquema parece que son las patillas 2 y 7, las que reciben el mencionado impulso.

Lo que quiero es estar seguro de "las conexiones", positivo+negativo+impulsos. y donde debo hacerlas.

El segundo esquema esta reformado respecto al primero, no se si funcionara este segundo montaje.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorger (Dic 11, 2009)

ZOH dijo:


> ..si tiene un buen diseño del variador y no tiene grandes perdidas de calor, entonces al aumentar la velocidad del motor necesariamente pierde torque



Mmm...estás seguro de eso?.Entonces por esa regla de tres mi coche rc que tiene un buen variador de velocidad (no es precisamente un coche de los ''chinos'',me costó lo suyo),al intentar acelerar al máximo el coche no correría casi nada (por no decir nada)..

En todo caso es al revés,yo mismo lo he comprobado (y creo que es de cajón,vamos),al disminuir la velocidad se pierde torque (en general,sin entrar en el tema del pwm)...

un saludo!.


----------



## taylor (Dic 30, 2009)

Estoy intentando controlar la velocidad de un motor dc que en la placa dice 80V 5A; para el control se me ocurrió utilizar un PWM generado con el pic 16f877a por medio de una conversión analógica digital de un potenciómetro, la conversión es de 8 bits, es decir de 0 a 255; y el tiempo en alto del pwm, varía asi mismo de 0 a 255 de acuerdo a la posición del potenciómetro.
El pwm dispara un MOSFET IRF250, que según el pdf es de 200V, 30A. 
El problema se presenta cuando empiezo a subir el potenciómetro para aumentar el tiempo en alto del pwm, al principio el motor no se mueve para nada, y cuando subo ya casi la totalidad del potenciometro, ahi el motor se mueve pero a su máxima velocidad pero es porque el mosfet ya se ha quemado y está saturado, por lo tanto si bajo el valor del potenciómetro el motor ya no disminuye su velocidad. 
La verdad no se porque puede quemarse el mosfet, si segun el pdf, su voltaje VDS es de 200V mucho mayor a lo del motor, y su corriente Ids es 30A igual mucho mayor a la del motor.
Les adjunto el circuito armado para ver si alguno se le ocurre una solución, esta en pdf porque el grafico es grande para adjuntarlo como imagen, si alguien me puede ayudar les agradecería mucho.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 1, 2010)

pues si usaras el osciloscopio te daras cuenta que el mosfet esta siendo mal disparado por el gate, necesitas un driver para mosfet y el optoacoplador que usas tiene que ser de los veloces, yo uso el 6n135


----------



## taylor (Ene 2, 2010)

Que tal, gracias por tu respuesta y ayuda, pero no te entiendo cuando dices que el mosfet esta siendo mal disparado por el gate, yo probe ese circuito con un motorcito pequeño de DC y si pude controlar la velocidad a cualquier valor, el problema fue cuando ya le pase a ese motor grande de 500W.
Explicame por favor lo que dices de que esta siendo mal disparado porque no entiendo. Otra cosa, es la primera vez que oigo de un driver para mosfet, cual es la numeracion y como funciona?  
espero tu respuesta gracias Dandy


----------



## DANDY (Ene 3, 2010)

taylor me refiero a algo asi


----------



## taylor (Ene 7, 2010)

Otravez gracias dandy por tu respuesta; te comento que en este momento no tengo un osciloscopio para poder ver si el disparo se esta haciendo o no en el mosfet; pero creo que la falla no es en el disparo, ya que conecte en ese mismo circuito un motor universal pequeño que saque de una batidora, y a ese motor le pude controlar sin ningun problema la velocidad desde bien lenta hasta toda la velocidad que da el motor; por lo tanto creo que si pude controlarle a ese motor, es porque si se esta disparando bien el mosfet. Pero cuando conecto en el motor grande de 80V, 6A. el mosfet se quema como explique en el mensaje anterior; estaba pensando que talvez podria ser que la corriente de arranque del motor es demasiado grande que pueda quemar el mosfet o no se cual otra pueda ser la razon


----------



## DANDY (Ene 9, 2010)

A mi tambien me paso algo similar ... y te aseguro que si es el disparo, si disparas mal el mosfet, cuando usas cargas grandes pues trabaja en la zona ohmica y no como switch ya que internamente el gate tiene una capacidad que tienes que descargar con un circuito especial como el que te mostre por ejemplo, y una recomendacion mas, si usas un disipador pequeño, nunca exijas mas del 20% de su corriente maxima a un mosfet


----------



## JJohnny (Ene 20, 2010)

Disculpe tengo una duda con respecto al frenado dinamico en un variador, ya que este frenado mejora de forma significativa la respuesta del motor con respecto al variador.

En donde conectarlo, leí algo que se conectaba en la etapa de DC, no se si alguien sepa algo al respecto.

NOTAS: Si un motor gira a 1200 RPM y por la aplicacion necesito reducir a 500 RPM por mas que el variador baje radicalmente la relacion V/Hz este por su inercia mecanica y energia almacenada magneticamente tarda en dar la respuesta, se conecta una resistencia de potencia que consume la energia residual del motor que en un lapsus de tiempo es un generador, despues de reducir dicha energia toma el mando otra vez el variador para estabilizarla a la velocidad de referencia.

Todo este proceso lo hace en ms.

PDTA: Bueno eso sé de teoría pero quisiera saber donde conectarlo. Aqui tenemos un variador ABB Sami Start que gobierna un motor de 500 HP, donde es indispensable este frenado dinamico. Ah y claro y tambien la resistencia pero alli surge mi duda como conectarlo.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 20, 2010)

JJOHNY no se si ese variador tenga frenado dinamico, algunos le llaman rampa de desaceleracion, y no tienes que conectar nada solo la alimentacion trifasica al motor, y bajar la rampa al minimo, el frenado dinamico se refiere a que una vez apagado el motor insertarle una tension DC para realizar el freno


----------



## JJohnny (Ene 20, 2010)

Derepente dije mal el nombre pero la aplicacion de esta resistencia es real y es para mejorar la respuesta del motor a las referencias dadas por el variador (aplciacion).

Propiamente dicho no es un frenado dinamico pero esta resistencia mejora dicha respuesta, derepente tenga otro nombre.

NOTA: Aqui tenemos el variador y la resistencia, estuvo sin uso años y ahora se han animado a usarlo en la planta, el personal de esos años ya no estan por eso de rotaciones, jubilaciones y aparte nos llego de la otra filial.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta inmediata. Estare al pendiente si alguien me aclara el tema.


----------



## j2m2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Perdona que use el area de respuestas para preguntar , hay alguien que pueda hacerme el favor de hacerme el diagrama de este circuito ,partiendo de la forma fisica del lm324, ya que este que adjunto no es muy comprnsible para mis limitados conocimientos de electronica,,,lo que busco es como el segundo diagrama pero de una manera que se vea bien
http://novaenergia.net/forum/download/file.php?id=423&sid=5a025163c17d4e763999b42261d2f3ab
http://novaenergia.net/forum/download/file.php?id=424&sid=5a025163c17d4e763999b42261d2f3ab
Es para controlar un motor de 36v a 800w de una patineta ,,,
Ok gracias por su atencion


----------



## j2m2 (Mar 23, 2010)

samuel celin dijo:


> mira este circuito funciona perfectamente yo lo he ensayado varias veces con muy buenos resultados y el transistor de salida el irf830 te soporta corriente de hasta 8 amperios tienes que colocarle disipador de calor.



Amigo samuel , como tu tienes experiencia con el circuito de control de velocidad de pablin,me gustaria saber si puedes hacerme el favor de calcularme el circuito driver para trabajar este con 4 mosfet irf3205 que son de 110 Amp , es que necesito controlar un motor bastante mas grande que el que soporta el irf 830  
U otras personas que quieran colaborar


----------

